# Tockio shocks & struts for 200sx



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

i have 95 se-r i was woundering how good are the tockios for the 200sxs? rather then kyb? does anyone have either brands let me know. thanks.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> i have 95 se-r i was woundering how good are the tockios for the 200sxs? rather then kyb? does anyone have either brands let me know. thanks.


i was gonna go with the tokicos myself but i heard a lot of bad stuff bout them.. they blow out too easy.. i would just go with the kyb agx' s (under the xmas tree right now), they are know to be some of the best besides coilovers.


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

psulemon said:


> i was gonna go with the tokicos myself but i heard a lot of bad stuff bout them.. they blow out too easy.. i would just go with the kyb agx' s (under the xmas tree right now), they are know to be some of the best besides coilovers.


But they have a lifetime warrenty on them..if that helps... if they blow out how would you tell.?well shit i was gonna go with kybs frist but the tockios were a x-mas gift. u have an idea wear i can get the kybs for a good price.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> But they have a lifetime warrenty on them..if that helps... if they blow out how would you tell.?well shit i was gonna go with kybs frist but the tockios were a x-mas gift. u have an idea wear i can get the kybs for a good price.


the tokicos are good shocks but for about 100 more you get fully adjustable.. you know when you blow shocks out, your rides really starts to suck major ass... i got my guy at home to hook me up..


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

son of a bitch of well im gonna have try 'em out for now


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

they arent too bad of a shock, just have a tendency to blow faster than other shocks... i know my friend blew his on his vr6 jetta


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

well,now i heard both sides good & bad just im gonna have to find out well do u know were i can get the kybs for a better price than 420.00 do to my door or is that a good buy


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Hotshotnissan said:


> well,now i heard both sides good & bad just im gonna have to find out well do u know were i can get the kybs for a better price than 420.00 do to my door or is that a good buy


nope, i got mine for 450 from my local shop so i would have no clue... good luck though


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Here's a site to check out: http://www.tokicogasshocks.com/ .
Look at the OEM list, (the "Tokico the Company"
link). I have the illuminas on my
Honda, and they're very good, IMO. I think the
"blues" are the ones that everyone bitches about.
I'd get those for the Nissan, too, (the illuminas),
but I'm scrimping right now, and my Honda's
lowered more than 2 inches, anyway, I think:








Stock look:








Wish I had the foresight to take a side-by-side, but
the drop is 2+ inches, I think.
EDIT: Here's a better representation:


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

www.p-s-t.com has them for $389 a set shipped to your door.get them.with as much bad as you have heard with the tokicos you havent heard any with the AGXs


----------



## Hotshotnissan (May 10, 2003)

thanks for the link ww.p-s-t.com sounds great..well i have the tockios now and im just gonna go ahead and put'em on and see what they feel like


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

they arent bad they just arent going to last as long as the AGXs but your car is a daily driver so I dont see any problems


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I would suggest.........*

I would get the AGX's and Hyperco's if you were looking to do springs also.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Hypercos are all gone


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*I am sure*



danifilth said:


> Hypercos are all gone


I am sure there will be another group buy on them.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Im not sure they will.Right now they are focusing on doing a run of the B14 springs.


----------

